# suomen kielen petolliset ystävät



## Gavril

Suomen kielessä on useita "petollisia ystäviä", eli sanakaksikoita (tai sanakolmikoita, jne.), joilla odottaisin ensi näkemältä olevan johtosuhde toisesta toiseen, mutta joilla ei tietääkseni todellisuudessa ole. En puhu sanoista, joita erottaa vokaali- tai konsonanttipituus, vaan sanoista joilla voisi olla (rakenteesta päätellen) kieliopinmukainen johtosuhde, mutta jotka itse asiassa ovat kukin eri alkuperää. Esimerkiksi,

_väri
värähtää

tarve, tarpee-
tarpoa

matka
matkia

valita
valittaa_ (ellen ole aivan väärässä, _valittaa_ voisi kieliopillisesti olla _valita_-sanan kausatiivimuoto)

_vara
varis
varista

varsi, varte-
vartio

jää
jää(dä)_

Voitteko ajatella muita tällaisia sanaryhmiä?

Hyvä yötä


----------



## DrWatson

Gavril said:


> Suomen kielessä on useita "petollisia ystäviä", eli sanakaksikoita (tai sanakolmikoita, jne.), joilla odottaisin ensi näkemältä olevan johtosuhde toisesta toiseen, mutta joilla ei tietääkseni todellisuudessa ole. En puhu sanoista, joita erottaa vokaali- tai konsonanttipituus, vaan sanoista joilla voisi olla (rakenteesta päätellen) kieliopin mukainen/kieliopillinen johtosuhde, mutta jotka itse asiassa ovat kukin eri alkuperää. Esimerkiksi,
> 
> [...]_
> 
> matka
> matkia_


Ellen aivan väärin muista, näillä on epäilty olevan yhteys. Eli _matkia_ olisi johdettu sanasta _matka_. Voin tarkistaa asian etymologisesta sanakirjasta, kunhan ehdin.



Gavril said:


> _ valita
> valittaa_ (ellen ole aivan väärässä, _valittaa_ voisi kieliopillisesti olla _valita_-sanan kausatiivimuoto)


_valita : valitse-_ on tyypiltään _itse_-vartaloinen verbi, josta ei yleensä  muodosteta kausatiivia pelkällä _ttA_-johtimella vaan  _-(t)UttA_-yhdysjohtimella. Esim. _punnitse-_ > _punnitutta-_  (ks. ISK § 318)


----------



## Gavril

DrWatson said:


> Ellen aivan väärin muista, näillä on epäilty olevan yhteys. Eli _matkia_ olisi johdettu sanasta _matka_. Voin tarkistaa asian etymologisesta sanakirjasta, kunhan ehdin.



Olet oikeassa. Katsoin juuri Kaisa Häkkisen etymologista sanakirjaa, ja hän sanoo (s.693) _matkia_-sanan olevan _matka_-sanan johdos. Häkkisen mukaan _matkia_ tarkoitti alun perin matkaamista > jonkin jälkien seuraamista > jonkin jäljittelemistä.

Hassua on, että olen todennäköisesti jo lukenut _matkia_-sanaa käsittelevän artikkelin Häkkisen sanakirjasta, mutta unohdin sen kun aloitin tämän ketjun.


----------



## Gavril

Mieleen tuli taas yksi (mahdollinen) esimerkiksi:

_kuva
__kuvottaa

_En kuitenkin tiedä, onko muutos _a > __o _​odotuksenmukainen tässä yhteydessä.


----------



## sakvaka

Tai "luoto" ~ "luottaa", jota käsittelimme ThomasK:n kanssa Kaikki kielet -foorumilla. Vaikka luottamus voi olla kivenkova, ei sillä silti ole mitään yhteyttä kallioiseen saareen.


----------



## Gavril

Käyköhän nämäkin?

_leima_ (< venäjästa, NES:n mukaan)
_leimahtaa  _(< alkuperäisin ääntä jäljittelevä NES:n mukaan)

_hirvi _(< baltista)
_hirveä, hirviö_ (< tuntematonta alkuperää, mutta ehkä samaa kuin _hirmu_ jne.)


----------



## Marsario

> Tai "luoto" ~ "luottaa", jota käsittelimme ThomasK:n kanssa Kaikki  kielet -foorumilla. Vaikka luottamus voi olla kivenkova, ei sillä silti  ole mitään yhteyttä kallioiseen saareen.



Ja sitten luovuttaa kanssa…



> _jää
> jää(dä)
> _



Oletteko varmaa, että niiden välillä ei ole yhteystä? Ainakin minä yhdistän helposti jään sellaisen aiheen kanssa, joka ei liiku. Muilla kielillä ajatellaan näin, jos mieti esimerkiksi amerikkalaista sanaa "Freeze!", joka poliisisanaston mukana tarkoittaa "liikkumatta!"...


----------



## Gavril

Marsario said:


> Oletteko varmaa, että niiden välillä ei ole yhteystä? Ainakin minä yhdistän helposti jään sellaisen aiheen kanssa, joka ei liiku. Muilla kielillä ajatellaan näin, jos mieti esimerkiksi amerikkalaista sanaa "Freeze!", joka poliisisanaston mukana tarkoittaa "liikkumatta!"...



Totta, mutta Nykysuomen etymologisen sanakirjan (NES) mukaan nämä sanat ovat eri alkuperää -- _jää_-sanalla näyttää olleen alkuperäisesti _ŋ_-äänne (vert. pohjoissaamen _jiekŋa _"jää"), kun taas ei ole mitään jälkeä sellaisesta äänteestä _jäädä-_sanan itämerensuomalaisten kielten (eli viron, karjalan, liivin jne.) vastineissa.

Sen lisäksi _jäädä_-sanalla ei ole (laajalti hyväksyttyä) vastinetta itämerensuomalaisten kielten ulkopuolella, kun taas _jää_-sanan vastineet näyttävät ulottuvan ugrilaisiin kieliin (unkariin jne.) asti. (Kaikki nämä tiedot ovat NES:n sivulla 305.)

On silti tietysti mahdollista, että NES on väärässä (tähän asti en omista muuta suomen etymologista sanakirjaa).

Jos suomen etymologiaan perehtynyt ihminen sattuu lukemaan tämän, minulla on kysymys: onko _jäädä _odotuksenmukainen asu _jää_-sanasta johdetulle verbille? Minä tunnen vain yhden tämäntyyppisen verbin, jonka arvellaan olevan johdos substantiivista: _puida < puu._


----------

